
Intel community investigating covert Russian influence operations in the US - hodgesrm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/intelligence-community-investigating-covert-russian-influence-operations-in-the-united-states/2016/09/04/aec27fa0-7156-11e6-8533-6b0b0ded0253_story.html
======
current_call
_Anonymous government officials claim that mistrust in the government is a
Kremlin plot._

The Washington Post is an amazing piece of propaganda. Never change.

------
trendia
It'd be a LOT more difficult for the Russians [1] to manipulate our voting
machines if we used paper ballots and some sort of voter verification.

[1] or whatever is the boogeyman of the day

